# Movelite 2009 xl awning for a 590RS



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Will a Movelite 2009 xl fit a Swift Free Style 590RS ?
DAVE


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

we have the 08 movelite xl and our van i think is 9ft the max height i think for the awning, so i think as long as your van is not over 9ft it will b ok, or if you have a windout awning clip it in that


----------

